# The "Better than Bean" Blucher



## hardline_42

First off, I'm a fan of the Bean Blucher. I think it's a good looking shoe, even though the current version doesn't really match the original in both style and construction. Having never owned one of the original Made-in-Maine bluchers, I was swayed by the good looks of LLB Signature's .

I bought this shoe over a year ago and wore it pretty hard since then. It's probably my most versatile casual shoe. So, naturally, I was pretty bummed when it started failing on me. The moc stitching on the toe started loosening up and now I get kernel-sized pebbles in my shoe coming through the gap in the upper. The poor quality polyester laces are all kinked and worn with the white core peeking out every few inches. Once the novelty was gone, I started to notice that Bean's square toes really bother me. And that the leather is thin, but surprisingly stiff and plasticky. And they're made in El Salvador. If only I could have the same shoe with all of those annoying flaws fixed. Enter Kyle Rancourt and Rancourt & Co. shoes.










I contacted him via email with the hopes that I could get a replica of the Bean signature blucher, only better. Kyle was patient, answered all of my questions, sent me pictures of hides, explained the leather options and allowed me to custom-build my bluchers with whatever components I wanted. I gave him the measurements of my feet and he checked them against their lasts (I went down a half size from normal). I placed the order and, one week later, the bluchers shipped.














































I couldn't help but compare them to my old LLB bluchers.

Toe profiles:









Insoles:









Notice the thickness of the leather on the Rancourts, and yet they are much more supple:









Heel counters. Again, notice the difference in thickness:









Pull-up leather on the LLB. Notice the complete disappearance of the grain:









Pull-up on the Rancourts is much less severe and yet retains it's supple, oil-finish:









Close up of the leathers. The plasticky sheen is still visible on the LLBs even after a year of constant wear:









The Rancourts have yet to prove themselves, but they feel great. The leather is very supple (almost like Townview leather mocs) but not completely unconstructed. The rawhide laces are definitely a step up from the polyester boot laces. They run the slightest bit narrow, but so did the LLBs when I got them. I expect the Rancourts to mold closely to my feet in a short time.










When it comes to Made in USA bluchers, I know Rancourt isn't the only game in town. But they were cheaper than Quoddy and Oak Street, have excellent customer service, a wide selection of customizable options and a ridiculously fast turnaround time. I would recommend these to anyone who's looking for a bit more from a casual moc than what Bean, Eastport et al have to offer.


----------



## hookem12387

They look fantastic. What was the damage, if you don't mind.


----------



## Jovan

I feel bad now for purchasing the Beanie babies...

You should request that this be a regular style -- they'd get decent sales from the trad folks. I prefer the look of the boot laces over the rawhide for bluchers though. Rawhide makes them look like four eyelet boat shoes IMO.


----------



## Andy Roo

Well, it's certainly obvious that the Rancourt is the superior shoe, but to be honest, the Bean still looks pretty darn decent. Thanks a lot for the photos, as I'm actually looking into picking up a pair of blucher mocs for myself.


----------



## maximar

Thanks for sharing. I have been communicating with Kyle as well. The only thing stopping me from pulling the trigger is the sizing. I haven't had a change to go to NYC to try some of their shoes. 

The price, quality, and A++ customer relations with Rancourt and Co. is a no brainer. 
Imagine Russell moccasin and other shoe makers call those shoes "custom made" or "limited stock" Rancourt just makes them with zero fuss. 

Enjoy!


----------



## unmodern

A note for cheapskates like myself:

I picked up the Bass blucher-moc and canoe moc from 6pm.com for $15 each, and after two years of regular wear they have none of the problems you describe (except they are made abroad, of course). Hoping for at least two more years out of them. This may be a case of a knock-off that's better than the original.


----------



## eagle2250

Will Rancort customize their standard shoe offerings? Specifically, would they make up a pair of their beef-roll penny's with a wedge shaped plantation crepe sole? :icon_scratch:


----------



## hardline_42

hookem12387 said:


> They look fantastic. What was the damage, if you don't mind.


 For this particular combo (dark brown pebble grain cow/ shiny brass hardware/ rawhide laces/ black camp sole/ tan stitching throughout) it came out to $215 plus $10 shipping.


----------



## hardline_42

Jovan said:


> I feel bad now for purchasing the Beanie babies...
> 
> You should request that this be a regular style -- they'd get decent sales from the trad folks. I prefer the look of the boot laces over the rawhide for bluchers though. Rawhide makes them look like four eyelet boat shoes IMO.


 Don't feel bad, I don't think the Beans are bad shoes. The problem was that I had reached the point where the money I saved buying the LLBs was no longer enough to cover over the compromises in quality and styling I had to make.

Honestly, I don't think that Rancourt is really concerned with a "regular" style versus made-to-order. The few styles they have on their website (which has been down for a while, unfortunately) aren't representative of what they have on hand or what they can make. In fact, when I first contacted Kyle about a 4-eye blucher (which is not listed anywhere on their website), he said "I happen to be wearing a pair right now," snapped a pic of a pair of Chromexcel bluchers and emailed it to me on the spot.

I hear you on the boot laces vs. rawhide. I do like the red/yellow boot laces (and Rancourt has them as an option) but, aside from the fact that the Bean laces just don't hold up, they're a bit too striking, IMO, and make the shoe a little TOO casual and less versatile.

*edit: Looks like the website is back up.


----------



## hardline_42

Andy Roo said:


> Well, it's certainly obvious that the Rancourt is the superior shoe, but to be honest, the Bean still looks pretty darn decent. Thanks a lot for the photos, as I'm actually looking into picking up a pair of blucher mocs for myself.


 Yeah, I definitely like the looks of the Bean. That's why I had the Rancourts made as an almost exact copy. The problem is that, after only a year's worth of wear, the shoes are no longer functional. I can't walk up a gravel driveway or walk my dogs in the woods without having to stop and pick crud out from between my toes. I figured, if I had to get a new pair anyway, I might as well step up in quality.


----------



## joeyzaza

hardline_42 said:


> Don't feel bad, I don't think the Beans are bad shoes. The problem was that I had reached the point where the money I saved buying the LLBs was no longer enough to cover over the compromises in quality and styling I had to make.
> 
> I hear you on the boot laces vs. rawhide. I do like the red/yellow boot laces (and Rancourt has them as an option) but, aside from the fact that the Bean laces just don't hold up, they're a bit too striking, IMO, and make the shoe a little TOO casual and less versatile.


The style of the leather you chose is actually closer to the old ll bean moccasins as is the raw hide boot laces. So I gues you can say your shoes take the best of both in your custom shoe. I think these are great looking shoes that will prove to be worth the investment.


----------



## Bandit44

Very happy to hear about the Rancourts. When I retire my Bean moccasins later this year, I'll be looking for options.


----------



## hardline_42

maximar said:


> Thanks for sharing. I have been communicating with Kyle as well. The only thing stopping me from pulling the trigger is the sizing. I haven't had a change to go to NYC to try some of their shoes.


 This was a big concern of mine as well. Kyle and I went back and forth several times because I was convinced that the size he was suggesting was wrong, even though I measured my feet several times. In the end, I decided that he knew his product better than I did and went with his suggestion (I'm right between and 8.5D and a 9D and Kyle suggested an 8D). The bluchers are perfect in length and were a bit snug in width when I first tried them on, but I've had them on today for a few hours and they feel perfect.


----------



## hardline_42

eagle2250 said:


> Will Rancort customize their standard shoe offerings? Specifically, would they make up a pair of their beef-roll penny's with a wedge shaped plantation crepe sole? :icon_scratch:


 They did it for Leffot:










I can't imagine why they wouldn't do it for you.


----------



## AlanC

Love those bluchers! 

(Hate those beef-rolls...)


----------



## Kyle Rancourt

*4-eye Ranger-moc*

I've been planning on offering the 4-eye bluchers or "ranger-mocs" as we call them for fall in a few colors. I love the pair that Brian designed so I'll probably offer that exact pair of shoes as well as a few colors in chromexcel. Expect to see them by the end of the month. In the meantime, if you'd like to order you can always contact me directly.


----------



## Redsrover

I'd give an eye tooth for a pair that mimics the original LL Bean in color and construction. The lighter brown, smooth grained finish of the mid-1980's vintage blucker is what I seek. Anything come to mind Kyle?


----------



## AlanC

Kyle, great to have you here. Can you do narrow widths?

What colors of chromexcel do you have?


----------



## eagle2250

eagle2250 said:


> Will Rancort customize their standard shoe offerings? Specifically, would they make up a pair of their beef-roll penny's with a wedge shaped plantation crepe sole? :icon_scratch:





hardline_42 said:


> They did it for Leffot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why they wouldn't do it for you.


Those are the exact pair I was thinking of when I asked the question. Thanks for the feedback, hardline_42, but I must warn you, if my wife sees this post and realizes you are responsible for my next (unnecessary) shoe purchase, (LOL) you could be in for a beating should she ever learn of where you live! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Larsd4

I'm not a fan of those crepe soled loafers. Homely with a retirement community look, IMO. I love the Rancourt bluchers though.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Those are the nicest crepe soled shoes I've seen. Still wierd looking though.

BTW. I love my Bean Signature Eastport Rangers. $99 delivered for free to me in Vancouver.


----------



## hardline_42

eagle2250 said:


> Those are the exact pair I was thinking of when I asked the question. Thanks for the feedback, hardline_42, but I must warn you, if my wife sees this post and realizes you are responsible for my next (unnecessary) shoe purchase, (LOL) you could be in for a beating should she ever learn of where you live!
> 
> Thanks again!


 *gulp* I'm about a ten hour drive from Indiana, so give me a heads up and I'll start packing.


----------



## leisureclass

I think, maybe, it could work with a darker crepe sole. Maybe. A similar idea to a lot of the darker Clarks desert boots. I agree with other posters that something about those is just off.


----------



## hardline_42

Update on the Rancourt bluchers. I wore them (sockless) to work today. The day started out in my office on the Jersey Shore and ended up on the roof of a building on Steinway Street in Astoria, Queens (home of the legendary Steinway & Sons piano manufacturers). Somewhere in between, there was a 3 mile walk to a hardware store, a vermin infested cellar and souvlaki on a stick from a street vendor. The bluchers performed marvelously. Not a single blister. Not even a raw spot. No redness at all. They were more comfortable their first time out than my LLB bluchers are after a year of wear.


----------



## Jovan

Kyle Rancourt said:


> I've been planning on offering the 4-eye bluchers or "ranger-mocs" as we call them for fall in a few colors. I love the pair that Brian designed so I'll probably offer that exact pair of shoes as well as a few colors in chromexcel. Expect to see them by the end of the month. In the meantime, if you'd like to order you can always contact me directly.


 Nice. Mr. Rancourt, welcome to the forum!


----------



## eagle2250

AlanC said:


> Love those bluchers!
> 
> (Hate those beef-rolls...)





Larsd4 said:


> I'm not a fan of those crepe soled loafers. Homely with a retirement community look, IMO. I love the Rancourt bluchers though.





leisureclass said:


> I think, maybe, it could work with a darker crepe sole. Maybe. A similar idea to a lot of the darker Clarks desert boots. I agree with other posters that something about those is just off.


LOL. You guys are giving me a complex:crazy:! I suppose I could opt for the loafers, equipped with a leather sole and combo heel but, those plantation crepe soles are like having a little piece of heaven stitched to the bottoms of your feet. Kyle Rancourt: Welcome to the forum and do you offer a plantation crepe sole designed similarly to the crepe soles Alden uses on their All Weather Walkers...darkened edges, with a leather tip at the toe of each foot? If so, guys, would that be a more appealing option for these loafers? :icon_scratch:


----------



## eagle2250

hardline_42 said:


> *gulp* I'm about a ten hour drive from Indiana, so give me a heads up and I'll start packing.


LOL. Giving you a heads-up seems the least I can do! If you are ever coming through Hoosierville, let me know...I owe you a dinner!


----------



## joeyzaza

Not so sure about the crepe soles. This looks like something you would see on an 85 year old guy in Boca Raton. Too orthopedic looking for me. Crepe soles look at home on a lace up shoe or boot, like Clark Desert Boots.


----------



## hardline_42

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. You guys are giving me a complex:crazy:! I suppose I could opt for the loafers, equipped with a leather sole and combo heel but, those plantation crepe soles are like having a little piece of heaven stitched to the bottoms of your feet. Kyle Rancourt: Welcome to the forum and do you offer a plantation crepe sole designed similarly to the crepe soles Alden uses on their All Weather Walkers...darkened edges, with a leather tip at the toe of each foot? If so, guys, would that be a more appealing option for these loafers? :icon_scratch:


I think the thing that bothers me about the crepe sole on the beef-rolls is the thickness. It looks more balanced on something with a taller/chunkier upper, like a boot. If what you want is a penny loafer with a rubber sole, something thinner would probably look better. Something like Rancourt's shell pinch penny, but imagine it with a beef-roll in chromexcel:










The camp sole is available in black, dark brown or brick red. I imagine you can also do a gum-colored boat sole to match the look of the crepe sole.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Those look very much like the two pair of Quoddy Trail penny loafers (one lined and one unlined) in my collection. I have the dark brown camp sole on both but, the idea of a red brick camp sole does sound nice.


----------



## Epaminondas

hardline_42 said:


> So, naturally, I was pretty bummed when it started failing on me. The moc stitching on the toe started loosening up and now I get kernel-sized pebbles in my shoe coming through the gap in the upper.


Maybe it's the other shoe, but I don't see any gap in the upper on the bean blucher pictured. The edges where moccasins are sewn always splay with wear - it happened on my 25 year old Made in Wilton, Maine Bass loafers, my USA made Sperry's and USA made 15 year old Bean bluchers - it's the nature of the beast. The edges on most makes tend to be glued together (as well as stitched), but the glue wears away. In any case, if you have a real issue withthe stitching, I'd send them back to Bean, or, at least, email them so they have a "heads up" on quality issues.

The Rancourt looks terrific. I agree that the Bean "Signature" blucher has relatively thin and mediocre (at best) leather but, for me, they are a summer time weekend throwaway shoe. I'm pretty sure I can get at least 5-6 years out of the Beans (probably more like a decade for the limtited 6-7 month weekend wear) and I'm content to toss them when I need a new pair. If I paid three times the price of Bean for the Rancourt, I'd tend to baby them and that would be self-defeating - though those Rancourts look tempting - maybe I will get a pair of them and leave the Beans for at the lake, dog baths, lawn mowing, and general wear and tear.......


----------



## hardline_42

Epaminondas said:


> Maybe it's the other shoe, but I don't see any gap in the upper on the bean blucher pictured. The edges where moccasins are sewn always splay with wear - it happened on my 25 year old Made in Wilton, Maine Bass loafers, my USA made Sperry's and USA made 15 year old Bean bluchers - it's the nature of the beast. The edges on most makes tend to be glued together (as well as stitched), but the glue wears away. In any case, if you have a real issue withthe stitching, I'd send them back to Bean, or, at least, email them so they have a "heads up" on quality issues.


Here's a pic. It's not so bad when my foot is at rest, but when I'm walking and the forefoot flexes, the gap opens up like a mouth.










I'm planning on bringing them back to LLB and exchanging them for something else.


----------



## Tiger

"I bought this shoe over a year ago and wore it pretty hard since then." "I'm planning on bringing them back to LLB and exchanging them for something else."

Please help me to understand this properly - you've worn an inexpensive moccasin for over a year in a rigorous fashion, and because there's a slight separation in a seam (pretty normal for your level of wear), you want to exchange it for something new? 

Doesn't seem ethical to me. I think you're taking advantage of L.L. Bean. Will you do the same to Kyle Rancourt should a similar issue occur?


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

_"Doesn't seem ethical to me. I think you're taking advantage of L.L. Bean." _

As Bean's guarantee is cut-and-dried, I wouldn't go so far as to say that returning a pair of shoes after a year-plus of hard wear-and-tear is unethical. Would I call it somewhat galling? Slightly immoral? Beyond the pale? Perhaps. Poor form? Definitely. But unethical, no.

This may be why Bean doesn't sell prom dresses or 108'' flat screen TVs.


----------



## hardline_42

Tiger said:


> "I bought this shoe over a year ago and wore it pretty hard since then." "I'm planning on bringing them back to LLB and exchanging them for something else."
> 
> Please help me to understand this properly - you've worn an inexpensive moccasin for over a year in a rigorous fashion, and because there's a slight separation in a seam (pretty normal for your level of wear), you want to exchange it for something new?
> 
> Doesn't seem ethical to me. I think you're taking advantage of L.L. Bean. Will you do the same to Kyle Rancourt should a similar issue occur?


 Sorry but I beg to differ. This is precisely the attitude on the part of the consumer that has flooded the clothing market with cheaply made, disposable goods made in deplorable conditions and marked up to ridiculous prices.

You say I bought an "inexpensive moccasin" and then used it in a "rigorous fashion." Those terms are very subjective. To me, $70 for a casual shoe isn't inexpensive. If we were talking about the $15 Bass bluchers that another member commented on, I wouldn't be complaining. As far as using them in a "rigorous" way, I wore them often. Always between my feet and the ground. I didn't use them as bait for Great Whites or as a tow strap to pull stuck vehicles out of the mud. I would consider that normal wear. I don't consider a hole large enough to allow debris into my shoe acceptable after a year's worth of normal wear.

So, because I don't accept a flaw that hinders the most basic function of a shoe acceptable on a pair that was worn in a normal fashion for a year, the ethical integrity of my behavior is in question? Maybe I am taking advantage of LL Bean. Maybe Leon Leonwood Bean himself set himself up for it in 1911 when he refunded 100% of the purchase price on 90 of the first 100 Maine Hunting Shoes he sold because they developed cracks. Or maybe he stood by his product. Do you think it's even the remotest of possibilities that maybe all the other manufacturers and retailers out there who would tell me to go pound sand if I were to complain to them might be the unethical ones?

To answer your question, yes, I will do the same to Rancourt if the shoes don't perform. In fact, I made sure that they guarantee all of their craftsmanship before I paid a single cent. You should demand more from the items you chose to spend your money on.


----------



## Tiger

According to Merriam-Webster.com, "immoral" and "unethical" are synonymous, so I think we're on the same page...


----------



## hardline_42

Tiger said:


> According to Merriam-Webster.com, "immoral" and "unethical" are synonymous, so I think we're on the same page...


Wow, now I've graduated to "immoral." Awesome. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Tiger

Hardline 42:

There's a difference between a defective product and normal wear-and-tear. Using your logic, every product you purchase - regardless of how long ago - should be replaced by the manufacturer once it begins to show wear. I do not concur. Additionally, what you call "a flaw" I call "wear." Maybe our definitions are causing the disagreement? Perhaps others will weigh in on this?

I am an exceptionally wise consumer; I've returned many products that were flawed in some way. However, I am also reasonable enough to be able to ascertain the difference between a defect and normal wear. 

Your intimation that "maybe all the other manufacturers and retailers out there who would tell me to go pound sand if I were to complain to them might be the unethical ones?" demonstrates your extreme position. No doubt that there are unethical businesses, but you cast too wide a net. 

Many have said that their LLB moccasins have lasted many years. Is it possible you contributed to the so-called "flaw" in some way? 

I stand behind my initial point - I think you're taking advantage of LLB in a way you wouldn't do so with any other company. You don't have to agree with me...


----------



## Tiger

hardline_42 said:


> Wow, now I've graduated to "immoral." Awesome. :icon_headagainstwal


I used "unethical"; another member used "immoral." Point is, he and I agree. You obviously don't...


----------



## Andy Roo

I bet it'd be pretty easy to seal up that hole.


----------



## Redsrover

I bet LLBean customer service would suggest you send them back for repair or replacement. Or even easier, I bet a local cobbler would tighten that stitching up for next to nothing.

For what it's worth, my LLBean Signature bluchers are terrific, have bald patches on the sole from use over the last couple of years, and show no signs of poor workmanship or defect.


----------



## Brio1

Let's avoid moralizing here, gentlemen. This is a blog pertaining to sartorial taste, and not the ethics of return policies.


----------



## hardline_42

Tiger said:


> Hardline 42:
> 
> There's a difference between a defective product and normal wear-and-tear. Using your logic, every product you purchase - regardless of how long ago - should be replaced by the manufacturer once it begins to show wear. I do not concur. Additionally, what you call "a flaw" I call "wear." Maybe our definitions are causing the disagreement? Perhaps others will weigh in on this?


Maybe it is the definitions. I consider anything that hinders the shoe from doing what it's supposed to do (protecting my feet from the stuff on the ground) a flaw. I don't expect a handsewn moccasin to be water-tight, but I do expect it to keep gravel, dirt and bugs off my feet. I have plenty of moccasin constructed shoes that have had much worse treatment than these (eg. boat shoes that I use for boating, surf fishing, fly fishing in warm water, yardwork etc.) and have never had the stitching fail like that.



Tiger said:


> Your intimation that "maybe all the other manufacturers and retailers out there who would tell me to go pound sand if I were to complain to them might be the unethical ones?" demonstrates your extreme position. No doubt that there are unethical businesses, but you cast too wide a net.


My position is only that a manufacturer should stand behind their product if it is flawed. Again, I consider poor stitching a flaw, not normal wear.



Tiger said:


> Many have said that their LLB moccasins have lasted many years. Is it possible you contributed to the so-called "flaw" in some way?


I have no doubt that other LLB shoes have lasted a long time. Mine didn't...because they were flawed. I can't imagine how I contributed to the damage. I wore them just like any other casual shoe. I wore them on pavement, dirt, grass, sand and gravel. I wore them when doing work around the house. I can't remember ever having abused them beyond what is normal for a casual shoe.



Tiger said:


> I stand behind my initial point - I think you're taking advantage of LLB in a way you wouldn't do so with any other company. You don't have to agree with me...


 If any other company stood behind their product like LLB does, I would do it.


----------



## hardline_42

Guys, please re-read my initial post. I never said that the reason I was replacing my LLBs was because the hole was too much to bear.



> Once the novelty was gone, I started to notice that Bean's square toes really bother me. And that the leather is thin, but surprisingly stiff and plasticky. And they're made in El Salvador. If only I could have the same shoe with all of those annoying flaws fixed.


----------



## AlanC

Everyone, let us thank hardline_42 for his fine review and pictures of the Rancourt bluchers, plus his comparison to the Bean bluchers. He is in a position to assess the Bean bluchers against his own expectations; Bean can assess his claims against their stated policy. I don't see how any of us have a dog in that hunt.

Please return to praising the Rancourt bluchers (and poking fun at the wedge sole beefrolls).


----------



## Tiger

"Once the novelty was gone, I started to notice that Bean's square toes really bother me. And that the leather is thin, but surprisingly stiff and plasticky. And they're made in El Salvador. If only I could have the same shoe with all of those annoying flaws fixed."

Precisely - everything listed is a characteristic of that particular shoe; none of them are "flaws." You might not like those characteristics (at least not now, over a year later and after hard wear, as per your own assessment), but they aren't flaws as traditionally defined. 

I will defer to the wisdom of AlanC, and end my commentary on this topic.


----------



## Jovan

Brio1 said:


> Let's avoid moralizing here, gentlemen. This is a blog pertaining to sartorial taste, and not the ethics of return policies.


 I agree with you but... since when is this a blog?


----------



## Starch

hardline_42 said:


> Guys, please re-read my initial post. I never said that the reason I was replacing my LLBs was because the hole was too much to bear.


Not sure where you're going with this....

A seam opening after a year of wear is at least arguably a defect (meaning, in this context, a failure to meet a standard that it is expected to meet). It's also arguably _not_ a defect: it all depends on what standard you think the shoe should be expected to meet, as well as some things known only to you, such as the type of wear they experienced.

The other three complaints:
- shape of toe
- type of leather
- made in El Salvador
are certainly things that might inspire you to pass on purchasing the shoe in the first place or - if you only learned them after receiving the shoes - to return them without wearing them. To wear a shoe for a year and _then_ return it on those bases is bad form, at least.


----------



## hardline_42

Update:

I've decided that instead of returning the bean bluchers, I'm going to stitch the hole closed using thread made with sinew hewn from my own Achilles tendon and donate them to a poor child in El Salvador with a rare foot condition that requires a shoe with thin stiff leather and square toes. Now that I've got my soul back, can we please move on?


----------



## Brio1

Jovan said:


> I agree with you but... since when is this a blog?


Er...forum...speaking of blogs: would you please write posts more often on yours, sir? I rather like your contribution, Jovan. And when may we expect your exclusive fragrance to hit the stores? :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Larsd4

Hardline_42 and LL Bean are meant for each other. Hardline_42 uses the guarantee technicality to ensure a lifetime of shoes for the price of one pair. Bean affords their guarantee by shamelessly manufacturing those goods using continually lower standards and labor costs from third world countries. I see nothing wrong with the codependence.


----------



## tocqueville

Brio1 said:


> Er...forum...speaking of blogs: would you please write posts more often on yours, sir? I rather like your contribution, Jovan.


I second that.


----------



## Jovan

hardline_42 said:


> Update:
> 
> I've decided that instead of returning the bean bluchers, I'm going to stitch the hole closed using thread made with sinew hewn from my own Achilles tendon and donate them to a poor child in El Salvador with a rare foot condition that requires a shoe with thin stiff leather and square toes. Now that I've got my soul back, can we please move on?


You're a hoot, hardline. I'm glad you're on this forum.



Brio1 said:


> Er...forum...speaking of blogs: would you please write posts more often on yours, sir? I rather like your contribution, Jovan. And when may we expect your exclusive fragrance to hit the stores? :icon_jokercolor:





tocqueville said:


> I second that.


 Thanks guys. I'll try!

As for my exclusive line of fragrance, it hit stores 39 years ago. Where have you been?


----------



## frosejr

Jovan said:


> As for my exclusive line of fragrance, it hit stores 39 years ago. Where have you been?


I tried it, it was too musky for me.


----------



## Epaminondas

hardline_42 said:


> Here's a pic. It's not so bad when my foot is at rest, but when I'm walking and the forefoot flexes, the gap opens up like a mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on bringing them back to LLB and exchanging them for something else.


Wow, that's bad. I don't blame you- thanks for the pic. I'd absolutely return.


----------



## Epaminondas

Tiger said:


> Please help me to understand this properly - you've worn an inexpensive moccasin for over a year in a rigorous fashion, and because there's a slight separation in a seam (pretty normal for your level of wear), you want to exchange it for something new?
> 
> Doesn't seem ethical to me. I think you're taking advantage of L.L. Bean. Will you do the same to Kyle Rancourt should a similar issue occur?


It's absolutely ethical. That should NOT happen to a pair of Mocs so soon. Fortunately Bean stands behind their product. With other with sellers, you'd be stuck knowing you got bad value for the money.


----------



## Flyyakker

While my Signature Bluchers are holding up well, the laces were coming apart. They seemed to be kinked and the insides were coming out. I called customer service about the issue. I was informed that they do not have replacement laces, however I could purchase a pair from elsewhere and they would reimburse the purchase price. That's not something I'm used to experiencing.

I like the look of the yellow and brown laces, but trying to find them in 36" turned out to be quite a challenge. Kiwi sells the outdoor boot laces but seems to have discontinued the 36" length. I ended up buying replacement laces from Dr. Martens. They are still yellow and brown, but more subdued. I think they are a better match than the original.

The Rancourt's look really nice, but I would not feel right abusing them the way I abuse the Bean's. I will however be ordering a pair of their loafers.


----------



## Starch

The LL Bean laces seem to be a weak point, as mine did the same thing, and it's mentioned higher up in this thread.

For reference, here's a source for replacement laces (and laces for all kinds of other uses):

https://feetpeoplestore.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=42


----------



## ThreeLegDog

[ thread creep alert ]

Speaking of laces, anyone know where to get flat, waxed laces? I've tried making my own but they're just not as good.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Flyyakker said:


> I like the look of the yellow and brown laces, but trying to find them in 36" turned out to be quite a challenge. Kiwi sells the outdoor boot laces but seems to have discontinued the 36" length. I ended up buying replacement laces from Dr. Martens. They are still yellow and brown, but more subdued. I think they are a better match than the original.


Just ordered a pair for $3 shipped, very nice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## hardline_42

Flyyakker said:


> While my Signature Bluchers are holding up well, the laces were coming apart. They seemed to be kinked and the insides were coming out. I called customer service about the issue. I was informed that they do not have replacement laces, however I could purchase a pair from elsewhere and they would reimburse the purchase price. That's not something I'm used to experiencing.
> 
> I like the look of the yellow and brown laces, but trying to find them in 36" turned out to be quite a challenge. Kiwi sells the outdoor boot laces but seems to have discontinued the 36" length. I ended up buying replacement laces from Dr. Martens. They are still yellow and brown, but more subdued. I think they are a better match than the original.
> 
> The Rancourt's look really nice, but I would not feel right abusing them the way I abuse the Bean's. I will however be ordering a pair of their loafers.


 I knew about them not offering replacement laces. It's a shame because even the Bean Boot laces fall apart way before the boots need recrafting. Thanks for the link to the DR. Marten's laces. Ii think I'll pick up a pair just to change up my Rancourts every now and then. As far as not abusing the Rancourts, I know what you mean. They're not cheap. But I don't plan on babying them. As I posted earlier, I used them for a site survey the day after I received them and I've worn them all day today. They're not showing any wear and the leather is tougher than I thought.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Parachute cord makes a great replacement lace for the Bean boots...comparatively cheap as well!


----------



## hardline_42

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Parachute cord makes a great replacement lace for the Bean boots...comparatively cheap as well!


 Paracord is great for a lot of things but I've never used it as a permanent shoe lace. I suppose you could use heat shrink tubing for aglets. It still seems a bit soft to me, but it works in a pinch.


----------



## hardline_42

Couple of fit pics I took for another member:


----------



## Jovan

That looks like a well made pair of shoes.



frosejr said:


> I tried it, it was too musky for me.


 You're just afraid of the manliness you'll emanate in all directions. Or that my name is incomplete without the little line over the "O".


----------



## frosejr

Jovan said:


> You're just afraid of the manliness you'll emanate in all directions. Or that my name is incomplete without the little line over the "O".


Actually maybe it is the fear that I might not emanate manliness in all directions.


----------



## Jovan

:eek2:


----------



## bd79cc

^Absolutely great-looking shoes, hardline! And exactly what I've been looking for in a 4-eyelet moccasin!


----------



## ddonicht

Those are solid looking shoes. It almost looks like bison leather. Hmmm...actually I wonder if they would make a pair out of bison?


----------



## hockeyinsider

It seems to me if there were problems with the L.L. Bean shoes, you could have returned them for a refund. The company has an outstanding return policy.


----------



## Kyle Rancourt

eagle2250 said:


> Will Rancort customize their standard shoe offerings? Specifically, would they make up a pair of their beef-roll penny's with a wedge shaped plantation crepe sole? :icon_scratch:


Yes, we can make this style, but have offered it as an exclusive to Leffot shoe store in NYC for the time being.


----------



## Kyle Rancourt

Our handsewn seam is not glued together - they only glue the seams in a "pre-punch" construction method where the holes are die punched into the leather and the "hand-sewer" matches up the holes and then glues the seam shut. I put "hand-sewer" in parentheses because this is not real handsewing. We do not pre-punch anything, our sewers use two needles and an awl to punch holes as they are stitching the leather (Quoddy also does this). This way the sewer can get a tighter fit to the last and trim or alter the leather to make it fit. In cheaper shoes, those made in China or dominican republic (like the LLB shoes) their only option to make the shoes fit is to glue the seam, hence the opening brian developed in his shoes. To answer another question, if Brian's Rancourt shoes opened up in the seam like his LLB shoes, I would expect him to return them and I would replace the pair.


----------



## hardline_42

Kyle Rancourt said:


> Our handsewn seam is not glued together - they only glue the seams in a "pre-punch" construction method where the holes are die punched into the leather and the "hand-sewer" matches up the holes and then glues the seam shut. I put "hand-sewer" in parentheses because this is not real handsewing. We do not pre-punch anything, our sewers use two needles and an awl to punch holes as they are stitching the leather (Quoddy also does this). This way the sewer can get a tighter fit to the last and trim or alter the leather to make it fit. In cheaper shoes, those made in China or dominican republic (like the LLB shoes) their only option to make the shoes fit is to glue the seam, hence the opening brian developed in his shoes. To answer another question, if Brian's Rancourt shoes opened up in the seam like his LLB shoes, I would expect him to return them and I would replace the pair.


That's some good information, Kyle. Thanks for sharing. And thanks for reiterating that you stand behind your products.


----------



## TomAskin

*My Old Beans*


----------



## hardline_42

Tom, welcome to the forum, from a fellow New Jerseyan. Was there supposed to be a pic in your post?


----------



## jt2gt

Can't believe no one has jumped on these -- 

If they would fit me, they would be gone. 

JT


----------



## hardline_42

^^ Wow, a $75 BIN? That is a steal! It looks like the same configuration as mine but with nickel hardware. Somebody needs to jump on that, ASAP!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

The toes stitching on my bean signature blutchers came undone last fall and I sent them back.

Heard back today, I guess they may or may not bring them back this fall.

Looks like I'll be saving up for some rancourts.


----------



## Jovan

Do let us know how they work out.


----------



## Atterberg

Lookin' good!


----------



## Trip English

Last year I came to terms with the need for a camp moc of some sort in my lineup. I ordered the Bean Signature mocs after seeing a few positive reviews. Unfortunately they turned out to be atrocious. Whatever secret Sperry has to making a reasonable quality shoe for about $80 is clearly lost on Bean. The laces had snapped apart in a matter of a few weeks and the plastic-y feeling never softened. They just sort of bent and creased around my foot. Possibly the worst shoes I've bought in a decade. 

Now that I have a pair of Belgians crossed off the list, Rancourt is the next stop. Looks like the big hurdle will be choices. Camp or Ranger and what leather. Zounds.


----------



## Taken Aback

When you say "snapped" do you mean the core extruded out, or snapped clean through?

I've noticed a sharp decline in the quality of their laces, and it always seems, for me, to start with breaks that allow the white nylon core to loop out.


----------



## Trip English

The white nylon core came through the outer weave and formed permanent elbows in the lace. They looked like a mess and wouldn't tie. And of course no one sells that style lace in anything but boot lengths so I just bought leather laces and snipped them to length.


----------



## eagle2250

Trip English said:


> ...
> ....
> Now that I have a pair of Belgians crossed off the list, Rancourt is the next stop. Looks like the big hurdle will be choices. Camp or Ranger and what leather. Zounds.


I suspect that mystery shopping bag you were carrying in today's WAYWT contained those Belgians(?). As you have the chance to become better acquainted with this Belgian addition to your shoe wardrobe, I hope you will share your impressions with us. I'm always looking for that most comfortable shoe design!


----------



## Taken Aback

Trip English said:


> The white nylon core came through the outer weave and formed permanent elbows in the lace. They looked like a mess and wouldn't tie. And of course no one sells that style lace in anything but boot lengths so I just bought leather laces and snipped them to length.


*EXACTLY.*
(emboldened for LLB-associated readers)

There is no possible way they are unaware of this. I would first assume a cost-cutting measure on the part of their vendor, but considering they have still been shipping shoes out with these for at least two years leaves me to believe it's they know full what garbage they've been including as laces.

As for leather, that's fine for mocs, but I don't like the way they look on my gumshoes, and those are even _shorter_.


----------



## hardline_42

Taken Aback said:


> ... I don't like the way they look on my gumshoes, and those are even _shorter_.


The ones on my gumshoes look like yellow and red arthritic paintbrushes. Not a good look.


----------



## Atterberg

Bleh. Time to ditch those laces.


----------



## Topsider

Try rawhide. That's what Rancourt uses in their Blucher moc.


----------



## Starch

The bean orange woven leases all do that pretty quickly.

On the other hand, there are people who sell the same style of lace in non-boot lengths. There's a thread about it somewhere on here.


----------



## Taken Aback

Starch said:


> The bean orange woven leases all do that pretty quickly.


Only for the last few years. I have another older pair of gumshoes with the "Maine Hunting Shoe" heel label, and those laces still seem like new. A polar opposite.


----------



## M. Morgan

Taken Aback said:


> Only for the last few years. I have another older pair of gumshoes with the "Maine Hunting Shoe" heel label, and those laces still seem like new. A polar opposite.


The laces of my (Bean) blucher mocs did the same thing that yours and Trip's did (in a matter of a few months). I replaced them with the laces of some old Wallabees. I find the quality of the mocs acceptable -- they aren't my favorite look, though, and I probably should've gotten camp mocs instead.

My duck boots are probably about nine years old and though the plastic ends of the laces have snapped off, the guts haven't yet come out.


----------



## Starch

Yes, there was a time when the similar laces lasted. I have 12" duck boots that are 35 years old ... okay, the laces haven't lasted quite _that_ long (the ends unravelled and I think they eventurally broke), but they never had the problem with the weave separating.

It does make me wonder what Bean is thinking. The difference in the wholesale cost of decent laces vs. the ones they're selling is probably around a dollar a pair. The cost of using the crappy laces - in customer irritation and damage to brand image - is multiples of that.


----------



## Jovan

Indeed. They really need to do something about that. The fact that you can get superior laces for a couple bucks is quite telling.


----------



## teamtc

*Another take...*

Stumbled across these today --- https://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/mens-mocs-mens-3-eyed-mocs-22508.aspxMade in the U.S. @ $160

Don't suppose any of you gents have given them a try?


----------



## hardline_42

teamtc said:


> Stumbled across these today --- https://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/mens-mocs-mens-3-eyed-mocs-22508.aspxMade in the U.S. @ $160
> 
> Don't suppose any of you gents have given them a try?


Those are made by Weinbrenner/Thorogood. Undoubtedly, they're of very high quality and a good value for the money, but their "mock" mocs, in the sense that the stitched toe is just for decoration and they aren't actually moc-constructed. They're essentially a relaxed work oxford.


----------



## frosejr

hardline_42 said:


> Those are made by Weinbrenner/Thorogood. Undoubtedly, they're of very high quality and a good value for the money, but their "moc" mocs, in the sense that the stitched toe is just for decoration and they aren't actually moc-constructed. They're essentially a relaxed work oxford.


That's easier to tell when you click on the photograph, they don't look anything like mocs in that picture. The cartoon drawing is a little deceptive.

In the photo you can also see that big honkin' label too, which I think is ugly.


----------



## teamtc

Thanks for the details, fellas. I'm not gaga about the little logo, either, but I figured a box-cutter could make quick work of those.

Might give 'em a try. I'm in that middle market between Bean (tried 'em, the neighbor dog's poo attacked 'em, pitched 'em and never missed 'em) and Quoddy / Rancourt (saving for a wedding!) A little extra quality might be worth sacrificing a detail or two.

Sunny regards!


----------



## hardline_42

teamtc said:


> Thanks for the details, fellas. I'm not gaga about the little logo, either, but I figured a box-cutter could make quick work of those.
> 
> Might give 'em a try. I'm in that middle market between Bean (tried 'em, the neighbor dog's poo attacked 'em, pitched 'em and never missed 'em) and Quoddy / Rancourt (saving for a wedding!) A little extra quality might be worth sacrificing a detail or two.
> 
> Sunny regards!


You won't be disappointed in the quality of those, that's for sure. But they're low-cut work boots with a bulky toe-box and seams in some nasty places. The little "Made in USA" tag comes off easily enough with a razor blade. I wouldn't expect them to be an alternative to the Bean or MiME (Made in Maine) bluchers, though. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a middle ground with these. If you're happy with the Beans, you're lucky. If not, put some Rancourts on your wedding registry!


----------



## teamtc

Fair enough --- Thanks for the guiding words!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Just read through this thread and a couple things pop to mind, the first being that I absolutely love my Bean bluchers--the cheap ones, not the Signatures--and can't imagine these issues to which others speak. I tried the Bass first, and those were absolute disasters that are now worn only when I mow the lawn. As for the defect described and photographed, absolutely, those shoes should be returned without shame. They are defective. Alden also makes defective shoes. So does Allen Edmonds. Church's, also. Like Bean, they also make things right.

Secondly, I can't fathom paying $200 for a pair of blucher moc's. Unless you're Rockefeller, that's just silly. Think of the single-malt opportunity cost.

Lastly, and this is really why I chimed in, I don't get the laces criticism. These are slip-on shoes, for crying out loud, that have laces in the same sense that Topsiders have laces. You tie 'em once and forget about 'em. That notwithstanding, I prefer nylon laces to rawhide. Rawhide always, always, always comes untied, because that is the nature of rawhide, and it is irritable to the nth degree. Nylon does not come untied, because that is the nature of nylon.

Let's do the math.

LL Bean Blucher Moc's: $69
Times that they come untied: Zero
Life expectancy: Unsure, but I've had mine for a year and the person who inspired me to make the purchase went through two pairs in college and never wore anything else, even in snow. He was infamous for it. Granted, that was 25 years ago, but mine are going strong and oh-so-comfy, like wearing slippers that you can walk a mile in with no issues.

Again, I wear the cheapies. Perhaps the Signatures are not as well made.


----------



## Topsider

32rollandrock said:


> I wear the cheapies. Perhaps the Signatures are not as well made.


I have the "cheapies" too (actually, I believe Bean sells the regular and Signature bluchers for the same price). I've never seen the Signatures in the flesh, but from what I've gathered and seen in photos, it sounds like the leather is very stiff and plasticky.

Having said that, I love my Rancourts. As for the cost/value equation, one could make the same comment about Alden, AE, or most any other quality shoe. To me, they're worth the price paid, and I have no doubt that they'll provide many years of service. Having acquired a sizeable chunk of my wardrobe at thrift stores, I have no qualms about spending a little extra for well-built, USA-made shoes.

Incidentally, I own numerous pairs of boat shoes and the like with leather laces, and have never had a major problem with them coming untied. If anything, it seems that the nylon laces in my Bean gumshoes need to be retied more than most, but it might just be related to what I'm doing when wearing the shoes. Anyway, I don't see leather laces as a negative.

I don't wear bluchers as "slip-on" shoes, either. The vamp comes up too high for that. I suppose you could loosen the laces to the point where you could slip them on (like those girls in the 80's who tied them with the Eastland knot), but I'd rather not have my foot sliding around in them.

Speaking of Eastland, their Falmouth Camp Moc is another option if somebody likes the darker brown (called "bomber brown" by Eastland) and traditional camp moc sole of the Bean Signature blucher, but wants a better-quality leather. Price is only slightly higher, at $90. Also available in tan and dark brown. Medium widths only.

https://www.eastlandshoe.com/product/mens+falmouth+boat+shoe+camp+moccasin.do


----------



## Starch

On the fairly trivial side-issue (which, actually, neatly ties - so to speak - two things together):

I don't wear 4-eyelet camp mocs as slip ons, but untie and tie them. Two-eyelet boat shoes, on the other hand, can only be worn as always-tied slip ons. Doing otherwise is akin to buttoning up a polo shirt.

Leather laces do seem to come untied in my experience, except _if_ you get them wet while tied, they will happily stay tied forever, even if you don't really want them to.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yes, wetting laces does the trick for Topsiders and the like. I recently acquired a pair of Bean moc-style shoes with crepe soles that I absolutely love. Hands down, one of the most comfortable casual shoes I've ever worn. But the leather laces are the fatal flaw. They just won't stay tied, and these are the type of shoes that can't be worn as slip ons. It is aggravating as hell: The most comfortable shoes I own are the most impractical shoes I have because the damn laces won't stay tied. They do look cool, though.



Starch said:


> On the fairly trivial side-issue (which, actually, neatly ties - so to speak - two things together):
> 
> I don't wear 4-eyelet camp mocs as slip ons, but untie and tie them. Two-eyelet boat shoes, on the other hand, can only be worn as always-tied slip ons. Doing otherwise is akin to buttoning up a polo shirt.
> 
> Leather laces do seem to come untied in my experience, except _if_ you get them wet while tied, they will happily stay tied forever, even if you don't really want them to.


----------



## Walter Denton

My local Famous Footwear Outlet has had the Eastland Falmouth Camp Mocs for $29.99 for the past several weeks. Eastland also sells the Falmouth 1955 Camp Moc for $125.00. Supposedly crafted from "premium quality leathers".



Topsider said:


> I have the "cheapies" too (actually, I believe Bean sells the regular and Signature bluchers for the same price). I've never seen the Signatures in the flesh, but from what I've gathered and seen in photos, it sounds like the leather is very stiff and plasticky.
> 
> Having said that, I love my Rancourts. As for the cost/value equation, one could make the same comment about Alden, AE, or most any other quality shoe. To me, they're worth the price paid, and I have no doubt that they'll provide many years of service. Having acquired a sizeable chunk of my wardrobe at thrift stores, I have no qualms about spending a little extra for well-built, USA-made shoes.
> 
> Incidentally, I own numerous pairs of boat shoes and the like with leather laces, and have never had a major problem with them coming untied. If anything, it seems that the nylon laces in my Bean gumshoes need to be retied more than most, but it might just be related to what I'm doing when wearing the shoes. Anyway, I don't see leather laces as a negative.
> 
> I don't wear bluchers as "slip-on" shoes, either. The vamp comes up too high for that. I suppose you could loosen the laces to the point where you could slip them on (like those girls in the 80's who tied them with the Eastland knot), but I'd rather not have my foot sliding around in them.
> 
> Speaking of Eastland, their Falmouth Camp Moc is another option if somebody likes the darker brown (called "bomber brown" by Eastland) and traditional camp moc sole of the Bean Signature blucher, but wants a better-quality leather. Price is only slightly higher, at $90. Also available in tan and dark brown. Medium widths only.
> 
> https://www.eastlandshoe.com/product/mens+falmouth+boat+shoe+camp+moccasin.do


----------



## Topsider

Walter Denton said:


> My local Famous Footwear Outlet has had the Eastland Falmouth Camp Mocs for $29.99 for the past several weeks.


Helluva deal.


----------



## bruc

What difference between the pebble grain cowhide and chromexcel?


----------



## Topsider

bruc said:


> What difference between the pebble grain cowhide and chromexcel?


The chromexcel is smooth.


----------



## wwilson

I've got $100 to put towards a pair of bluchers, is the Eastland a better made shoe than the Bean? It appears that the Signature model is not very different from the regular model, only color variations...


----------



## Trevor

Any recent photo's hardline? (after 1.5 years of use)


----------



## hardline_42

Trevor said:


> Any recent photo's hardline? (after 1.5 years of use)


An excellent request. I'll try and take a few pics this weekend.


----------



## Orsini

That looks like some sort of a notch in the sole. It doesn't catch on anything?


----------



## hardline_42

Orsini said:


> That looks like some sort of a notch in the sole. It doesn't catch on anything?


Are you referring to the wedge-shaped void in the sole? That's a defining characteristic of the "camp sole." It's purpose is to add rigidity to the arch in lieu of a shank, as far as I can tell. I've never had any issues with catching it on anything.


----------



## hardline_42

As requested, after 1.5 years of use, here are pics of the ranger mocs. They have never been conditioned or treated in any way. I'm not proud of it, but I haven't taken care of them as well as I should. I shot the pics with flash to pick up all the detail. I'll let the pics speak for themselves as to how well they've held up.














































The leather insert in the right shoe has shifted slightly and needs to be adjusted. I wear these primarily without socks, and my acidy, alien sweat tends to eat right through the glue on all shoes.


----------



## Topsider

^ Awesome. Now, that's "honest wear!" 

Although, I hope my insert doesn't migrate like yours did...that's unfortunate. What does Kyle Rancourt say about that?


----------



## hardline_42

Topsider said:


> ^ Awesome. Now, that's "honest wear!"
> 
> Although, I hope my insert doesn't migrate like yours did...that's unfortunate. What does Kyle Rancourt say about that?


I don't know, I hadn't noticed it until I took the picture! I've never had a pair of shoes I've worn sockless that hasn't had the glue holding the inserts disintegrate in the same way. I just assumed it was normal. I reglue them periodically on all of my boat shoes, but it never dawned on me that there might be something wrong with the shoes and not my stinky feet! Would you consider it a defect?


----------



## Topsider

hardline_42 said:


> Would you consider it a defect?


Well, I tend to think things that are glued should stay glued. See what Kyle says.


----------



## hardline_42

Topsider said:


> Well, I tend to think things that are glued should stay glued. See what Kyle says.


Sent Kyle an email with a pic. I'll update when he responds. Aside from that, though, I think the mocs have really aged well. The stitching is still tight, the leather is still waxy and even the laces are showing no signs of wearing out. Shifty insole and all, I don't regret this purchase one bit.


----------



## Topsider

Heck, no. They look great. I'm loving mine!


----------



## hardline_42

Got a response from Katie, over at Rancourt:



> Hi Brian,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us regarding your concern. The shoes are not defective at all and this is an easy fix. We made a change about 6 months ago changing all of our sock liners to a universal tan lining for this very reason. Some sock liners were doing this very thing typically on the waxier leathers which was causing a separation of the leather from the sock foam.
> 
> I will have a label emailed to you so you can return your shoes to us and we'll gladly replace your sock liners free of charge.
> 
> Thank you for your continued business with us!
> Katie


Sounds like glue and pull-up leather don't mix very well. I opted to keep mine as they were, but if it happens to yours they'll fix it for free.


----------



## Jovan

That's some kickass customer service right there.


----------



## Trevor

Jovan said:


> That's some kickass customer service right there.


You can say that again 

Look forward to getting a pair!


----------



## Trevor

Fresh out of the box, so excited!


----------



## hardline_42

Congrats, Trevor! I can smell the leather from here!


----------



## leisureclass

Any thoughts on why the more upper level bluchers, like the Rancourts or the Eastland Us Mades for example, don't come with yellow and brown boot laces? To me it's part of the classic blucher look.


----------



## hardline_42

leisureclass said:


> Any thoughts on why the more upper level bluchers, like the Rancourts or the Eastland Us Mades for example, don't come with yellow and brown boot laces? To me it's part of the classic blucher look.


It's a free option from Rancourt, if you prefer it. I can't speak for Eastland. Having used both, I prefer the feel of the waxed rawhide.


----------



## Trevor

hardline_42 said:


> Congrats, Trevor! I can smell the leather from here!


Thanks, i could smell the leather as soon as i took the top off.


----------



## Jovan

Hm, I wonder if they'd give you both if asked.


----------



## CharlieB

I found a Vintage 1980s/90s Made-in-USA pair of Bass Camp Mocs. They are a smaller size (~8.5) but in good condition. I posted them in the classifieds if any of you are interested.


----------



## CharlieB

Found a pair of vintage Bass Camp Mocs (USA). They are posted in classifieds if anyone is interested. They belonged to one of my college roomates back in the early 1990s (probably made in the late 1980s). Several sizes too small for me, but in good condition for anyone interested.


----------



## Redsrover

Received my Brooks Brothers x Rancourt Ranger moccasins today. Half size too small for me so they are going back. These were park of the BB semi annual sale so they only had a few sizes available when I bought them last week. The color of the leather is much, much darker than what they displayed in the online pic on the BB site. Like a dark chocolate deep brown as opposed to the lighter brown a la LL Bean's classic vintage Blucher. The construction seemed top notch though. 

Too bad Rancourt doesn't make a lighter brown version to mimic the old vintage Bean Blucher.


----------



## fred johnson

So.. I ordered a pair of the LLB Signature Jackman Blucher Mocs after following this thread. Pair #1 arrived but were returned due to extra foam buildup behind the right shoe's leather lining arch area, to be replaced with pair #2. Pair #2 arrived with the left shoe's leather lining cut a good 1/8" smaller than the shoe's footbed. At that point I called Bean customer service and expressed my dissatisfaction with their quality control and the fact that 2 ordered pairs were ###ked up. I was told to take pair #2 to a local outlet for replacement from Freeport and to have them request "HAND SELECT", then return #2 when #3 arrives with the return label. #3 arrived yesterday, excellent condition with a "HAND SELECTED FOR YOU" Label attached. A overall hassle but excellent results; I did not know that you could request hand selecting of items for better quality control and I don't know why this should be necessary. I have ordered or purchased many LLB items (since I live near an outlet store) and the fit and quality has always been excellent.


----------



## Jovan

That... really shouldn't be necessary. But honestly, I've learned that you get what you pay for. Keeping that in mind, if LLB were the same quality it used to be you'd be paying Rancourt prices.


----------



## Eric W S

Jovan said:


> That... really shouldn't be necessary. But honestly, I've learned that you get what you pay for. Keeping that in mind, if LLB were the same quality it used to be you'd be paying Rancourt prices.


Ironically, that's the justification for buying Rancourt. It's replicating the old LLB quality and customer service.


----------



## Jovan

Yep. I'll admit I purchased desert boots from J. Crew knowing that they wouldn't be super durable (but hey, at least they're made in Italy) and everything, but at least I tempered my expectations.


----------



## Danny

I haven't read this whole thread, but I recently got the Sebago Campsides for about $65 and they seem ok to me, a nice classic light tan as well. I am sure the Rancourt mocs are really awesome, but I wasn't up for $200+ for blucher mocs…at least not right now.


----------



## Puig

I recently bought a pair of the Rancourt Ranger mocs from Brooks during their last corporate sale, in fact wearing them today. They are really beautiful shoes, incredibly comfortable and well made, they certainly look a lot like my old bluchers from the 80's, but with much, much, nicer leather. My recently purchased Bean camp mocs are so stiff and plastic-ey that I decided Bean's was no longer the place to go for shoes like this. I nearly swooned when I opened the Rancourt box, the leather smells unbelievable, I felt self-conscious wearing them for some time as they give off such a powerful aroma. Well worth what I paid for them. Look forward to many years with them.


----------



## Kreiger

I purchased a pair of the 'Bean' ranger mocs from Rancourt about a year ago. I wear them at least once a week; they are my go-to rough casual shoe.

I owe Rancourt a lot. As many of you know, smell is a powerful trigger for memories. I have to be careful not to catch a whiff of these shoes when I am in a sentimental frame of mind. My father passed away when I was in high school. For some reason the smell of CXL leather, particularly these shoes, reminds me of being a small child and going to the local hardware store near us to buy cub scout uniforms and, I believe, GI Joe action figures.


----------

